# Ovitrelle instead of Cyclogest



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Ihave been prescribed Ovitrelle injections instead of progsterone pessarys (cyclogest) this time on my FET natural cycle. could you tell me whether these are sufficient in providing enough progesterone support
kind regards
laura


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Laura,

I have heard of Ovitrelle or pregnyl being used for luteal support instead of progesterone in some cycle protocols as far as I'm aware they are effective when used in this way. I don't know if there are any head to head studies comparing them with progesterone directly to make any sound judgement whether one is better than the other (not my area of expertise-sorry). I'd speak to clinic directly if you have any concerns over your treatment protocol or ask them what the evidence they base their protocols is on.

Best wishes for treatment  
Maz x


----------

